

Weekend Project: MasterSpore a Simple Cluster Control/Deploy tool for EC2 - madmaze
https://github.com/madmaze/MasterSpore

======
peterpeters
Any plans of supporting multiple clusters at once? It seems like currently
there is only one or nothing

~~~
madmaze
Yes thats on my todo list.. but its less essential. At the moment my top-of-
the list is getting it to copy back logging from each node. I want this to
happen automatically after a certain interval so in case the node goes down
you still get your logging data.

------
jmandjfunk
neat. much easier than SCPing everything over by hand haha

~~~
madmaze
That is exactly why I put this together, no more guessing at which nodes have
been deployed an which nodes havnt

